# What is 10 years of decay on a 330 years old building?



## bartje (Jan 26, 2010)

What means 10 years of abandonment after 330 years of use?
This neo-gothic building is awaiting a huge renovation into some kind of shopping mall or galerie.
A shame because it will loose some of its atmosphere, but also good, because it will be safed from decay and demolition.

More at www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 26, 2010)

Well Done Bart.

Great Shots As Well As A Great Location!


----------



## jonney (Jan 26, 2010)

Fookin' awesome as usual Bart


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, that's absolutely delightful. What was the building originally, Bart? 
Fantastic place and pics.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 27, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Wow, that's absolutely delightful. What was the building originally, Bart?
> Fantastic place and pics.



I presume it was originally built as some form of specialised 'market' - a cloth hall or corn exchange for example. It all depends on the location and the main local trade 330 years ago.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 27, 2010)

Cheers, Dirus. I should imagine that the town and it's merchants were somewhat prosperous and important at that time, or at least that particular trade was. Interesting stuff.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 27, 2010)

Superb really like the photo's. Well done on that one


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 27, 2010)

What an amazing ornate building. It looks like a rail terminus with frilly knickers!

I really do hope they preserve this place in a sensible way - the ornate shapes and woodwork really are special.


----------



## dervish99 (Jan 27, 2010)

It's criminal that a building of such beauty and interest is left to rot, which country is this in? the powers that be should be shot for not doing more to protect it.:icon_evil

Thanks for the fantastic shots


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 27, 2010)

Sausage said:


> It looks like a rail terminus with frilly knickers!


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 12, 2010)

super awsome!!! and as allways captured the place well


----------



## burb147 (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW what more is there to say this place is amazing.


----------



## Archie's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Brilliant pics, stunning place! Ta for putting 'em up.


----------



## lizzibear (Mar 15, 2010)

what an amazing place! Shame that the parquet flooring appears to be damaged


----------



## baybie-lora (Mar 24, 2010)

wow that place is beautiful, kind of reminds me of really old roads with the lanterns above.


----------



## Faing (Apr 3, 2010)

as you say, its good that its beeng saved as it wuld bbe crinimal to demlish it. your pictuers are very hi quality too, well done.it also to me makes me think about the difrence back then between the rich an poor, i can imagine wealthy merchants stroling around the quad dressed in there finery while discusing business and only a few yards from all the misery and ddspair that the working classes would of being experiencing around the northern town.


----------

